# Fruit and Vegetable market Smithfield?



## Alis (11 Aug 2008)

Hi,
Can the public buy fruit and vegetables from smithfield market or does anybody know where else there is such a market in Dublin?Thanks


----------



## Paulone (11 Aug 2008)

I think you're more likely to be knocked down by a forklift than get a kilo of tomatoes!

Having walked past the market almost daily going to work, it appears to be trade-only. The market hall is not at all geared to the public and I've only ever seen things sold by the box, sack or hundredweight. I feel that if you wanted to buy - for example -  a box of oranges for football match half time - they might entertain you, but I think you'll be told where to go if you want 200grammes of mushrooms!

Moore St seems to be the closest alternative and is much more user friendly if slightly dearer.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2008)

There is no fruit and vegetable market in Smithfield any more (unless you count the _Fresh _supermarket). I presume you actually mean the _Dublin City Council _fruit and vegetable markets further east? I don't know why so many people seem to confuse this place with _Smithfield_!? Anybody can buy there but you'd want to be buying in bulk for most things. However there are some great bargains - e.g. big bags of fresh herbs for €1.50 compared to at least twice that in some retail outlets.


----------



## cormie (20 Sep 2016)

Hey, does anyone know where the folks from Moore St actually buy their veg?

Is the Smithfield market back in action now or closed permanently? 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## cormie (20 Sep 2016)

And what's the place in this video which was published last year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHhgXNkneeo


----------

